# Do you walk your Maltese?



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

* I usually go for a walk every day.
Do you all walk your Maltese?
I'm wondering if when I get one, should I attempt to take him or her with me, or should I
leave him/her at home, in a pet bed?
Would it get upset at being left?

Do they even require exercise?*


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I walk Paris every day, if possible. We don't go on long walks, just around a block or two and she loves it.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> * I usually go for a walk every day.
> Do you all walk your Maltese?
> I'm wondering if when I get one, should I attempt to take him or her with me, or should I
> leave him/her at home, in a pet bed?
> ...


My babies get terribly upset when left alone.







Every time I walk out the door, my neighbors probably wonder what I'm doing to those poor girls. lol! They want to go whereever I go & make sure that everyone knows they are not pleased at being left behind. I'll admit that I'm not the most "exercise minded" person in the world & should take myself and my babies for walks more often. lol!!
I'm sure your baby would love to go with you on your daily walks.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

We started taking Linus for walks as soon as all of his shots were completed. Even though they're small, I definitely think they need exercise. We walk Linus twice a day for approximately 30 mins in the am, and a full hour when we get home from work. It's a great way to unwind, and bond with our dog!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!

My boyz love walking. When Elliott was younger he would walk about 12 steps and then plop on the ground all legs extended. Well, that has now changed and he is the one that takes the lead. Too funny!!

I think that walking is good excercise for them and also good training for learning commands. I like that they don't have to be carried all the time. The stroller is great for public places but, there is nothing like a good old walk around dinner time. Of course, they have matching harnesses and leashes and love to show off for the neighbors!!

We live in Florida and the best walking season is coming up...WINTER!!! 

Oh yeah, just remember to take along a bottle of water.

ENJOY!!!*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Well, that depends, just what you wanted to hear I'm sure, sorry about all the questions in advance, here goes







:
Where you will be walking? Will other dogs be around that may not have a leash and lead to problems, will the pavement be hot or have glass on it, etc.
How far do you walk? I guess all dogs are different but Bella won't last more than a mile (usually less).
Other than that, just look for a harness for your puppy instead of a collar, it will be much safer and allow you to pick your puppy up in a hurry if you need to. Also, don't let your puppy step foot ouside of your home until its had all of its puppy shots. I'm not big on vaccines, but I do think the initial puppy series is important. If you really want to walk with your puppy but are afraid of neighborhood dogs, consider a school track, they're usially enclosed and and fairly clean.

I hope I didn't overwhelm you with questions, sometimes I get carries away trying to help








Personally, I walk Bella at a track when I go walking, but keep a stroller in my trunk for when Bella gets too tired, she can people watch and I can keep going.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I walk Ty twice a day, in the morning a quick walk for doing his "business" then after work I take him completely around the perimeter of our property (3acres). He LOVES it!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

After Bruno got all his shots, we started taking him for walks and he loves it. Usually we only take him after work for a 20 min walk around the neighborhood and park. Since they are so tiny, Bruno usually gets tired after 20 min


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

my boyfriend takes lola out for a quick walk in the am to go potty and then i take her on a longer one in the late afternoon/ evening (about a 25 min walk). she loves to go on walks, you can tell it makes them so happy! it is very rare that she doesn't get to go on a walk


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

mac loooves to walk!!!!
I take him almost everyday!! usually on wednesdays it's a llitle hard.
he just loves it!!!
he walks making sure people are looking at him, and if they are he goes and asks for some love!!!! such a silly little guy!!! LOL
he's been asking to go out.. we gonna go for a short walk in a bit, after he wakes up from his nap. the vet said only 10 minutes!!!! I don't think he is going to like that!!! hahahahahah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo loves his walks. i was walking him every day there from mid spring until a week ago. 
it's cooler now and he doesn't appreciate the weather or the dampness...lol. 
but he gets more than enough exercise from paying in the house. 
he LOVES to fetch his skunk, lamb and most of all his chipmunk with the rattle inside. 
he plays a lot... so i know he gets his exercise.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We try to take Scooby either for a walk or a drive with us every day and he loves it either way. Even though they are little and could get plenty of exercise at home I think just getting them out and the change of scenery is good for them. Also if they have had all their shots it's good to allow some socializing with other little dogs their own size too. Scooby has so many little friends in our block and he loves visiting with them as much as possible


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I try to walk Archie & Abbey every day. Actually, they like it so much, I can't even say the word (walk) anymore. They also like taking bike rides in their baskets.

They get so excited I can hardly get their harness vests on, they're jumping and barking and acting like crazy nuts!

We'll go to the end of the street and back most every day, but we'll go a couple of blocks on really nice days.
It doesn't matter how far we go, Arch never wants to come back! I swear he could walk all day....and when he' s tired, he makes me carry him....till something interesting comes along.

It's fun to bark at all the other dogs that walk by our house, but they love being the ones being barked at even better!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

All dogs need excercise, and would benefit from daily walks. Even though Maltese get a lot of excercise just running around house like they do, taking them for walks is even better. I live in the country, and we have a lot of wide open grassy areas where Perri runs amok daily. If the grass has just been cut, ect.. I let him run around the pool area. I let him run around in the fields bc he never goes far from me. When I go out walking in the neighborhood, he goes with me, but in his stroller. This way I can get excercise, and he can be safe from cars, other dogs, ect... You'll figure out a routine that works for you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo loves his walks and he loves people.
He's a people doggie person







I also take him to all my son's high-school Soccer games, they love him..

Andrea~


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I try and take Cooper and Gracie out atleast 3 days a week....we walk 1 mile. However they do get plenty of exercise chasing each other all over the house. I also take them out in the yard to play 4x a day....they do lots of running around out there too.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness, YES! Everyday. My Chloe loves to go on walks! If I had the energy to take her out 3 times a day, she'd happily go.







She loves her exercise. Whether it is playing, frolicing, racing around or going on controlled walks, Chloe loves it all! The bonus is, the more I take her out, the more sweet and cuddley she is at other times.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We walk everyday, weather permitting. We usually go for about a 30-45 minute walk, I have no idea distance- its usually until one of us is panting!









On days we can't go for a walk we make sure to have a 30-45 minute hard play session in the basement. I lay on the floor and throw their toys, hide them behind my back so the dogs have to jump over me, hide their toys in blankets and boxes to make them _think_ to find them. It's good for the body and mind! 

Maltese don't require a lot of exercise compared to big dogs- but they are natural athletes- in fact they do really well at agility training!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup loooooves her walks. she would go on endless walkies if she could. she is quite the socialite, she must must must visit each person she encounters. she thinks a walk is an opportunity to show off and meet new people who may have cookies on their person...

ann marie and the "or peanut butter, dont forget the pbutter!" buttercup


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

hehehe I walk my Maltese.. in my arms and then jump into my car and put him into his car seat... then take him out of his car seat and put him in his stroller.

So I am guessing that isn't what you wanted to know.










I think depending on your dogs size and age... they would enjoy a nice "walk"... not a run. Sir Micro loves to go on walks around the neighborhood.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My little Star loved to go out for "walks", even though she was pad trained.
She learned the word very quickly.
I have to spell it in front of my lhasa if we aren't going.
When Star was so very ill with one paw in Rainbow bridge and one eye already blind, I would carry her the whole walk, she would look up at me when the wind blew or dogs barked and I look back glad I did take her out even though she felt bad.


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

> My little Star loved to go out for "walks", even though she was pad trained.
> She learned the word very quickly.
> I have to spell it in front of my lhasa if we aren't going.
> When Star was so very ill with one paw in Rainbow bridge and one eye already blind, I would carry her the whole walk, she would look up at me when the wind blew or dogs barked and I look back glad I did take her out even though she felt bad.
> ...


That is so sweet about starry. what a wonderful freind she had in you - it makes me weepy.

Lucy and Ethel's mom


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I take my babies for short walks.Like to the end of my street.Sometimes we go to the park and walk for a while.Rudy has never liked walking all that much but I feel sure it's due to his bad knees.He walks but then sits and wants to be carried.I think walking is a good thing and they love being in the fresh air.I take Rudy in the stroller now with Paris walking along side.Maybe after Rudy has his surgery he will be up to walkng more.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I walk with Shotzi everyday for about a mile. She also goes with my husband in the morning for a short walk. Shotzi knows when it's time and plants herself by the front door with her tail a wagging. If I lose track of time, she'll start whining. Then there's the problem of when it's pouring rain outside.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine love our daily walks. Chloe sees me get my shoes and heads for the box that has her harness. I have to watch Sugar though because she likes to lunge at the cars as they go by. Now when I see a car coming, I pick her up. It takes all her fun away.









Then on the second round, I walk my sheltie and whichever foster knows how to walk on a leash. 

The man that developed our subdivision said he had to fix a spot on the street because I had worn it down by walking so much. 

It took some people in the neighborhood a while to figure out that I fostered dogs. Everytime this one man drove by I had a different dog on the leash. He finally stopped one day and asked me how many dogs I had.








I told him it depended which day of the week it was.


----------

